# Need help with owl carving



## Inspired by God (Dec 12, 2008)

I was given some very nice Shagbark Hickory and a request. Carve 2 owls, some kitchen utencils, and turn some plates and bowls from the rest. The plates, bowls and utencils I've got covered but I need a really good pattern for the owls. Can anyone HELP?


----------



## carvinmark (Dec 13, 2008)

I use yahoo image search alot.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Jan 20, 2009)

I use image searches alot too but when i carve something for the first time i like to find a small figurine or sculpture that gives me a 3-D view. I find that a lot of dollar shops, thrift store, antique or consignment shops, and flea markets have tons of these little figurines for usually a couple of bucks a piece. I have quite a collection. Always helps me to have a 3-D image. After I have carved a couple of anything I kinda remember the initial cuts and can do it without. You might play around in some sculpting clay first as well that is good practice. Good luck!


----------



## clawmute (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a plastic owl decoy I bought to hunt crows with. Find a sporting goods store that has one and take pictures of it or buy one. It would make a good model for a carving.


----------



## chipr (Apr 12, 2009)

Inspired by God said:


> I was given some very nice Shagbark Hickory and a request. Carve 2 owls, some kitchen utencils, and turn some plates and bowls from the rest. The plates, bowls and utencils I've got covered but I need a really good pattern for the owls. Can anyone HELP?



check out photobucket. Excellent source for pictures. just type in request and when it shows up click on any one of the pictures. as soon as it comes up, there will be a little three pic thumbnail set on the upper right. you can browse the thumbnails by clicking on the arrows on either side of the set.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Jul 14, 2009)

you all we have a spam bot in the house the user with the all numbers is posting links to bad websites probily trojan sites that infect someone computer with a virus so do not click on there links


----------

